# Just wanted to say Thanks (Updated with Pictures)



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

*Because of you guys, I ordered my first Oberon and Skin from Decal girl
It was so hard to choose but I finally got Tree of Life Kindle 2 Cover in Wine and La Travola Skin. I hope they work well together. 
My husband didn't get me a cover and now I am glad he didn't. LOL So for now my Kindle, who is two days old, is naked. LOL I hope I get them soon.
Here are some pics. 
*


----------



## pearledgar (Dec 27, 2009)

Stunning!!!!


----------



## Aprille (Apr 17, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## CaroleC (Apr 19, 2010)

That is a great skin to go with that beautiful cover. They look terrific together. 

I love the "wine" colored Oberon covers.


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

I LOVE your combo!  Very pretty


----------



## Sunnie (Apr 3, 2010)

very warm and fuzzy!  Kudos!


----------



## LCEvans (Mar 29, 2009)

Beautiful and they go great together.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

Very pretty!
And cute correlation between the "wine" colored cover and the "wine" skin. 
I have the Tree of Life Oberon in "saddle" and a Purple Tranquility skin, at the moment.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

Fab combo!  I love the wine color and the way it ties to the decal "theme".  So creative!  I would love to see the wine Oberon in person.  Please post your own pics when they arrive!!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So beautiful. Can't wait to see them together. Pics please.


----------



## 908tracy (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh you really MUST post picutres when you put it all together! I have always loved wine colored leather, but it looks sooooooo dark on their website when I looked at it. The TOL is definitely my next Oberon! Stunning combo and welcome to Kindle!!!


----------



## MAGreen (Jan 5, 2009)

Beautiful! I have the TOL cover in Saddle! I hope you love it as much as I love mine! Please post pics!


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

Thank you all!
I will post pictures when they arrive....I thought waiting for my Kindle was hard...LOL

Martie


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

that should be a stunning Kombo!


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I have a wine oberon cover and the color is beautiful.  I think your combo will be stunning.


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

You do!  Cool, I almost chose the sable color since it looks so elegant and like a book, but I decided that I love a bit of color.   
I truly can't wait....

Oh thanks for the compliment.....


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

great colors


----------



## ayuryogini (Jan 3, 2010)

Beautiful combo; I'm sure you will love it, and the cover is so versatile, it will go with a lot of different skins when you decide to change, though i'm sure you'll get a lot of enjoyment out of this combo first.
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

*My Skin came yesterday, well actually Saturday but we didn't check the mail...It's so pretty and my Oberon is due to arrived tomorrow (Tuesday 27th) I can't wait and when it does I will post pictures....*


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

Wohoo my Cover is here!  Wohoo...taking pictures and uploading as I type this.


----------



## skyblue (Dec 23, 2009)

martiegras said:


> Wohoo my Cover is here! Wohoo...taking pictures and uploading as I type this.


I bet it's beyond stunning! Can't wait to see it!


----------



## martiegras (Apr 22, 2010)

Here they are! I uploaded them to photobucket and you can click on each image to view full size. I am so so so happy!!!!  The picture is just a bit darker than the original but pretty true to the color. 

Martie
(((Who is doing the happy dance)))


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Just as I said it would be, a stunning kombo


----------



## cheerio (May 16, 2009)

martiegras said:


> *Because of you guys, I ordered my first Oberon and Skin from Decal girl
> It was so hard to choose but I finally got Tree of Life Kindle 2 Cover in Wine and La Travola Skin. I hope they work well together.
> My husband didn't get me a cover and now I am glad he didn't. LOL So for now my Kindle, who is two days old, is naked. LOL I hope I get them soon.
> Here are some pics.
> *


very nice


----------



## Vet (Apr 25, 2010)

I just viewed your pics. Simply beautiful!


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Great combo - thanks for posting the pictures!


----------

